# Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky



## Aerron (10. September 2008)

*Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Die Gamestar.de gibt eine Offizielle Kaufwarnung für Stalker Clear Sky aus 


News: Stalker: Clear Sky - Angespielt: Heftige Bug-Emissionen in der Zone | PC | Action | GameStar.de



Gruß Aerron


----------



## Fransen (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Das die Bugs heftig sein sollen hab ich gehört, aber gleich eine Kaufwarnung herausgeben??

-->>Sind die denn wirklich so extrem??


----------



## Gast3737 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*



Fransen schrieb:


> -->>Sind die denn wirklich so extrem??


scheinbar schon ich kaufe es vorerst nicht.,..


----------



## Fifadoc (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

also das was ich da gelesen habe ist schon krass... wenn diese heftigen bugs wie defekte spielstände und defekte trigger gehäuft auftreten, dann ist eine bezeichnung "unspielbar" wohl gar nicht vom Tisch zu weisen.
echt krass, das sowas auf den markt kommt -.-


----------



## Gast3737 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> echt krass, das sowas auf den markt kommt -.-


der Margen-Druck ist enorm so ist es leider.....hoffentlich passiert mit STARCRAFT 2 nicht dasselbe...


----------



## Doc_Evil (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> scheinbar schon ich kaufe es vorerst nicht.,..


Braucht man wohl auch nicht. 



> Das könnte zumindest erklären, warum GSC Gameworld neben der Qualitätssicherung auch die *Datenträger-Abfrage vergessen* hat. Das Spiel hat damit praktisch keinen Kopierschutz.


----------



## Fifadoc (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> der Margen-Druck ist enorm so ist es leider.....hoffentlich passiert mit STARCRAFT 2 nicht dasselbe...



bei Starcraft2 hab ich da nicht so starke bedenken. Irgendwie hat Blizzard immer die dreistigkeit und ruhe... und scheinbar auch das RECHT sich so viel zeit zu nehmen, dass sie ausgiebig Beta testen können.


----------



## k-b (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Man merkt halt, dass es Publisher und Entwickler in einem ist


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Mmmhhhh....

Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen....

Ich hatte bisher nur einen Absturz.....auch keine Probleme mit den Safe Games....

Spiel neu gestartet.....selbe Stelle ...... alles lief...

Ich denke mal das liegt an den Ereignissen im Spiel....wenn gewisse Ereignisse zusammen kommen stürzt es ab....

Ich habe bisher jeden fals Glück gehabt.....

Mfg


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Ich glaube mein Verdacht hat sich bestätigt:
Das Spiel hat garantiert die Entwicklungsphase zu früh verlassen, ich meine wenn das Spiel ordentlich porgarmmiert wäre, würden garantiert auch mehr als ein Kern ordentlich ausgenutzt.
Und wenn ich mich an das Zitat aus dem PCGH Test erinnere ("...S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky kennt nur 2 Spielzustände, entweder läuft es flüssig oder es ruckelt...") verhärtet sich dieser Verdacht nur.
Ich würde sagen das Spiel hat noch viel Optimierungsarbeit vor sich, hoffentlich werden durch den nächsten Patch die gröbsten Fehler erst mal ausgebüglet.


----------



## push@max (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Das ist wohl der Oberhammer 
"Geht der letzte Bösewicht zu Boden, erhält das Spiel die Nachricht: »Gebiet als erobert markieren«. So zumindest die Theorie. In der Praxis funktioniert das regelmäßig nicht: *Clear Sky* erkennt oft nicht, dass wir die gestellte Aufgabe längst gelöst haben -- das Spiel geht dann nicht weiter." 


Ich kapier das einfach nicht, gibt es keine Qualitätskontrolle? Dann sollen sie einfach 100 Praktikanten einstellen, die alle das Spiel mit einem unterschiedlichen System testen. 

Aber denen ist wohl das Image egal...immer diese Probleme mit STALKER...schon beim Vorgänger immer das betteln nach Patches


----------



## Hyperhorn (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Wirklich schade für GSC Gameworld, aber bei der Masse von Bugs kann es entweder praktisch keine Qualitätssicherung gegeben haben oder das Spiel wurde bewusst unfertig veröffentlicht.
Ich gehöre wohl zu den wenigen, die Stalker ungepatcht durchgespielt haben und konnte außer 1-2 Abstürzen und selten mal ein Nebenquest-Problem nichts negatives berichten, was angesichts des Umfangs auch zu tolerieren war. (Was nicht heißen soll, dass andere ernsthaftere Probleme hatten)


----------



## riedochs (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Von CS bin ich auch enttaeuscht. 
1. Die Kacke mit den Savegames, die nach dem Patch nicht mehr funktionieren
2. Die undefinierbaren Bluescreens.


----------



## Aerron (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*



Doc_Evil schrieb:


> Braucht man wohl auch nicht.


 



Also irgend was schein da drann zu sein ich habe heute aus lauter verzweifelung Vista 32 Bit neu Installiert mit formatieren und allen beim Installieren von Stalker hat sich die installation bei Adope Reader auf gehängt also neu starten
Ich habe gleich den Patch installiert und seltsamer weiße lief das Spiel an ohne eingabe des CD keys !


Gruß Aerron


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*



Aerron schrieb:


> Also irgend was schein da drann zu sein ich habe heute aus lauter verzweifelung Vista 32 Bit neu Installiert mit formatieren und allen beim Installieren von Stalker hat sich die installation bei Adope Reader auf gehängt also neu starten
> Ich habe gleich den Patch installiert und seltsamer weiße lief das Spiel an ohne eingabe des CD keys !
> 
> 
> Gruß Aerron


Ich glaube ich werde mir demnäch auch Clear Sky kaufen, hab mich schon lange nicht mehr richtig aufgeregt....


----------



## bobby (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

[ Sky kaufen, hab mich schon lange nicht mehr richtig aufgeregt....[/quote] 
hehe gute idee


----------



## Aerron (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde mir demnäch auch Clear Sky kaufen, hab mich schon lange nicht mehr richtig aufgeregt....


 


Du kannst meine Kaufen  und damit du dich dann auch echt schwarz ärgern kannst  will ich dafür 70 euro !ggggg


Gruß Aerron


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*



Aerron schrieb:


> Du kannst meine Kaufen  und damit du dich dann auch echt schwarz ärgern kannst  will ich dafür 70 euro !ggggg
> 
> 
> Gruß Aerron


Ich hab aber nur 80€....geht das auch in Ordnung?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Es ist wohl an der Zeit, die 'Spielbarkeit' in die Bewertung des Spiels mit einfließen zu lassen und eine Gewichtung von 80% zu geben...

Sprich sind die Fehler/Macken so gravierend, das man das Spiel überhaupt spielen kann (oder will)??

Es ist teilweise wirklich schade, wieviel potential verschenkt wird, auch bei solchen sinnlosen 'Casual' Games wie z.B. dem Landwirtschaftssimulator 2008.
Potential ist da, aber die Umsetzung ist so dermaßen unterirdisch, das ist echt unglaublich...

Leider wirds immer soche Käfergruben geben...


----------



## Railroadfighter (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Man und ich hab mich so sehr auf einen neuen guten Shooter gefreut, Crysis läuft bei mir nich anständig.
Wirklich eine Zumutung, in letzten Jahren wurden verbuggte Spiele anscheinend zum Trend, siehe sich nur einer Gothic 3 oder Supreme Commander an, oder die neuen Sims 2 Addons.


----------



## Elkgrin (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Wann ich das letzte mal ein Spiel gleich beim Release gekauft hab? Hmmn.., soweit kann ich garnicht zurückdenken. Über 29,00 EUR geht bei mir nix mehr.

Stalker "1" hab ich auch erst mit Patch 1.0004 gekauft.


----------



## push@max (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Rainbow Six Vegas / 2 ist auch so ein Beispiel für regelmäßige Monsterupdates! Ich finde auch, dass man die Spielbarkeit in die Wertung einfließen lassen sollte, weil langsam ist das echt eine Zumutung mit den Patches danach.


----------



## maGic (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Hm, Stalker Schadow of chernobly macht auch Probleme,
vor allem macht Games oft minutenlange Stocken, die ich oft dachte sie sei abgestürzt, dann läuft dann wieder normal. Die nervt echt


----------



## bArrA (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Also SOC ging bei mir von anfang an (ohne patches) ohne probs auf meim Pc ..hatte nie abstürze(seeeehr selten) und auch keine save fehler... nur sehr lange warte Ladezeiten was aber eher an meinem 1Gb speicher liegen sollte.

Werd mir Cs auch kaufen und testen ob ich glück hab und ohne bugs spielen darf, ansonsten werde ich wohl oder übel auf 1-2Patches warten müssen...bock hab ich aufjeden aber schon


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*



bArrA schrieb:


> Also SOC ging bei mir von anfang an (ohne patches) ohne probs auf meim Pc ..hatte nie abstürze(seeeehr selten) und auch keine save fehler... nur sehr lange warte Ladezeiten was aber eher an meinem 1Gb speicher liegen sollte.


Ich hatte SoC auch schon auf meinem Lap drauf gehabt, das mit den langen Ladezeiten kann ich auch nur bestätigen, aber ich habe da auch nur 1 GB drin, wovon 128 MB schon mal für die IGP drauf gingen.

Damit bin ich auch schon beim nächsten Thema: Überraschenderweise lief SoC sogar mit einer Radeon Xpress 1150 auf mittleren Details bei ca. 20-25 FPS, und bis auf ein paar Nachladeruckler (wegen den 128 MB...) konnte ich auch nur ziemlich selten Frameeinbrüche feststellen.


----------



## unhurt (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*



> Keine Jugendfreigabe gemäß & 14 JuSchG


*Das ist schon geil!*

War mir ehrlich gesagt, noch gar nicht aufgefallen, aber als ich mir grad meine Verpackung (und DVD) angeschaut habe... musste ich echt laut lachen


----------



## caty60 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Grundsätzlich warte ich bei Neuerscheinungen auf den ersten oder gar 2.ten Patch.Die beheben
dann die meisten Bugs.Kaum ein neues Programm,was anfangs ordentlich funktioniert.Spass macht
das ganze sicher nicht.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Sorry, aber der GS Artikel (der Test soll ja heute nachgereicht werden) ist einfach nur *hust*. Das Spiel hat keinen Kopierschutz? Aha, also mein Stalker CS hat nen saftigen Starforce...k.a. wo die ihre Version her haben.
Als nächster Punkt drängt sich mir die Frage auf, ob die das Spiel überhaupt mal richtig ausprobiert haben, die Aussage das es angeblich überall dauernd abstürzt und übel verbuggt ist ist nur eins von diversen Indizien das man hier zu oberflächlich gearbeitet hat. Sorry, ich kenne mitlerweile 3 Leute bei denen es halbwegs reibungslos läuft (klar verbuggt ist es - das streite ich nicht ab, aber von diesen Leuten hat noch keiner den Supergau gehabt), auch im Internet auf Stalker Seiten gibt es solche und solche, beim einen läufts, der nächste hat üble Probleme. Aber: Natürlich, bei der Gamestar läuft das Spiel überall bescheiden oder gar nicht, ist von vorne bis hinten verbugt etc. Vor lauter Meckerei hat man dann auch glatt vergessen die Dinge zu erwähnen die CS besser als Stalker macht - aber wer brauch das auch, es kommt ja bald Crysis Warhead, dass Addon zur "Shooterreferenz"
Nochwas zum speichern: k.a. ob man bei der GS noch nicht drauf gekommen ist, dass es außer Autosave und Quicksave auch noch normale Spielstände gibt, k.a. wie ihr es macht, aber ich leg hin und wieder eins an (GENERELL in sämtlichen Shootern), man kann sich ja auch mal verspeichern. Läd das Quicksafe und geht immer wieder drauf.

Ich bin echt gespannt auf den Test heute, ich erinner mich noch gut an Commandos 2, welches eine sehr gute Wertung abgriff. Die Bugs ähnelten denen die von der GS in CS beschrieben werden und waren teilweise noch viel gravierender (Stichwort ALLE Speicherstände im Eimer, oh ich darf das Spiel komplett von vorn beginnen). Auch Oblivion fällt mir da ein, tolles Spiel, leider auch ÜBELST verbuggt, trotzdem ne gute Wertung.


----------



## k-b (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

So ne Kaufwarnung bringt halt mehr Klicks als ne durchschnittliche Wertung


----------



## CiSaR (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

GSC sollte die wegen Rufmord verklagen. Sacred war auch verbugt bis zum getno und da gabs son scheiß nich!


----------



## Pasknalli (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Machen wir uns nichts vor. 

Heutzutage ist jeder ganz egal ob bei Hard- oder Software
ein Betatestbezahler.

Aber zum Glück gibt es noch Unternehmen mit Anstand und Würde.
Weinige, aber es gibt sie.

Und grade bei Spielen fällt es immer deutlich auf das es viel zuviele
Spieleschmieden gibt die mal eben Geld mit einem coolem Spiel machen möchten
und wenige die wirklich lieben was sie machen.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Kleiner Nachtrag: Das bemängelte Nachtsichtgerät...nun, k.a. ob man in der Gamestarredaktion schonmal durch nen Nachtsichtgerät geguckt hat, großartige Verbesserungen bringt das nicht - mal abgesehn davon, dass die Aussage "aus Tiefschwarz wird tiefgrün gemacht" schlichtweg nicht stimmt.


----------



## push@max (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Heute ist wieder ein neuer Patch erschienen 1.5.04, die bereits vorhanden Spielstände sind nicht kompatibel  => lächerlich

PC Games - Wissen, was gespielt wird!


----------



## Fransen (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*



push@max schrieb:


> Heute ist wieder ein neuer Patch erschienen 1.5.04, die bereits vorhanden Spielstände sind nicht kompatibel  => lächerlich



Gab' es nicht soetwas bei Stalker S.o.C auch schon??
-->>Die lernen auch nicht dazu....


----------



## push@max (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*



Fransen schrieb:


> Gab' es nicht soetwas bei Stalker S.o.C auch schon??
> -->>Die lernen auch nicht dazu....



Das war beim Vorgänger genau das gleiche Spielchen...aus Fehlern lernen sie nicht und ärgern damit die Fans.


----------



## riedochs (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*



Fransen schrieb:


> Gab' es nicht soetwas bei Stalker S.o.C auch schon??
> -->>Die lernen auch nicht dazu....



Da war es aber nur beim ersten patch so. Hier ist bisher jedesmal.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*



push@max schrieb:


> Das war beim Vorgänger genau das gleiche Spielchen...aus Fehlern lernen sie nicht und ärgern damit die Fans.


Nur gut, dass ich mir mein SoC erst nach dem Patch 1.004 gekauft hab, da war es dann so ziemlich komplett Fehlerfrei.


----------



## Invain (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

Naja, bei mir ist in Pripjat Ende der Fahnenstange. Ich kann spielen, speichern, quicksave laden und so weiter. Aber sobald ich das Spiel beende oder mal ablebe, sind alle Speicherstände bis auf den Levelanfang (autosave) für die Katz. Beim dritten Mal hab ich die Lust verloren ... Deshalb kommt mir ein Clear Sky jetzt erst gar nicht ins Haus.


----------



## kmf (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*



Fransen schrieb:


> Gab' es nicht soetwas bei Stalker S.o.C auch schon??
> -->>Die lernen auch nicht dazu....


Ohje , das Game Shadow of Chernobyl, der Gewinn von PCGHX liegt hier noch vollkommen eingeschweißt rum. Wollte es immer mal durchspielen. Ist nie was draus geworden.


----------



## push@max (12. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*

ich habe auch den ersten Teil ein wenig gezockt, hat mir aber keinen Spass gemacht weshalb ich es dann wieder verkauft habe.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*



push@max schrieb:


> ich habe auch den ersten Teil ein wenig gezockt, hat mir aber keinen Spass gemacht weshalb ich es dann wieder verkauft habe.


Mir hat der erste Teil ziemlich gut gefallen, man konnte eben (fast) immer tun und lassen, was man wollte.
Die Grafik war zwar nicht der Oberhammer, aber mit 8xAA und 16xAF ließ sie sich doch ganz gut ertragen .


----------



## push@max (12. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufwarnung  für Stalker Clear Sky*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Die Grafik war zwar nicht der Oberhammer, aber mit 8xAA und 16xAF ließ sie sich doch ganz gut ertragen .



Eben, ich konnte das Spiel nicht mit den Einstellungen zocken, deshalb hat mir die Grafik nicht gefallen und dazu kam noch das Spiel an sich.


----------

